# Kayak Project #1:pushpole



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

ok so as im waiting to get some parts together for the mini downrigger i decided to start with a push pole
supplies needed:
3/4in 10ft pvc pipe--2.28
1in plug--.67eachx2
3/4in cap--.27
1in 40degree elbowx2-.53each
3/4inch tee--.38

pvc sealant or gorlia glue


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

material layout


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

step one
put elbows on tee


*do not use any sealant or glue yet, this is just a dry run*


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

step two
put plugs into elbows


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

fully assembled "foot"


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

step 3
put foot on pole


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

step 4
place cap on other end of pole


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

step 5
after making sure everything fits "snug" and your pole looks good, disasemble steps 1 through four and apply liberal amounts of pvc sealant or glue and then reassemble steps 1 through 4
and now you have yourselves a push pole to take you to them reds


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

so no one likes my pushpole idea, i no some of u use them, is this how u made urs


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I made mine the same way, only three caps, a T, and 8' of pipe. No elbows. Works VERY well. So well in fact, that most times I'm out in the Revo, I never even pick up the paddle... 

Those elbows are gonna hold BIG GOBS of mud...


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i thought the elbows would kinda help the tee sit on top the mud, do u think i should just use the tee and not the elbows


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i made one real similar like RR said, no elbows. mainly used it in mosquito lagooon where the bottom was soft and i had to be super quiet. most of the time up here i just pole around with the paddle. yours should work great though. looks good.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Judging from the amount of mud mine holds with just the T, I sure wouldn't want any more. 

Those elbows will just give more surface area for the mud to stick to. 

I'm seriously thinking of sawing the T off of mine, and just using another cap, I've used it from either end, sometimes holding the T in my hand and I can tell no difference in performance, just the amount of mud that sticks. Much more on the T.

If I make another one, I'm gonna use 1" pipe, and just two caps.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Couple of Q's*

RR, do you use it standing or sitting?

bmcox86, whats the length?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

fisherkid said:


> RR, do you use it standing or sitting?
> 
> bmcox86, whats the length?



Either, but mostly sitting, and mine's a little over 8' (had the pipe laying around).


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

mines ten feet


----------

